
Researchers Succeed in ‘Growing’ a Working Blood-Brain Barrier - laurex
https://www.bbrfoundation.org/content/using-stem-cell-technology-researchers-succeed-growing-working-blood-brain-barrier
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, I can understand the importance of this milestone. Being able to study a
brain analog that is not inside a person opens up lots of avenues for science.

That said, it also takes us down the path a bit for developing technology that
can support a working brain that is not currently inside a skull. That leads
to brains in jars which I find creepy as heck.

~~~
b_tterc_p
What about brains in awesome flying robots

